# I am interested in islands



## Bretrick (Dec 4, 2021)

At the Southern tip of the Australian Continent lies a small island.
An immense wilderness divided by Mountains.
It's a world of ancient forests, of pristine rivers, and a coastline that's both wild and beautiful.
It's animal inhabitants are as extraordinary as they are bizarre.
This is a land of Black Devils, and White Wallabies.
Where lights dance in the Southern Sky and trees tower to 100 meters.
This is Tasmania.
A weird and wonderful island at the bottom of the world.
This is the opening stanza, and let's face it, describing Tasmania is pure poetry, of Sir David Attenborough's documentary, Tasmania.
David Attenborough's Tasmania - Trailer​


----------



## Devi (Dec 4, 2021)

Sorry; the video says:

Video unavailable
This video is not available


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 4, 2021)

Devi said:


> Sorry; the video says:
> 
> Video unavailable
> This video is not available


Sorry about that.
I can watch the trailer but not the full video without paying for it.
This is the way things are going now.
Pay up or miss out.
These two are  not David Attenborough but it shows a little of Tasmania where I fished as a child/teenager


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 4, 2021)

New Zealand's wilderness is hard to beat. 
https://www.wildernesstravel.com/trips/new-zealand


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2021)

I have never been to Tasmania but I have a pen-pal there in Devonport , and she always sends me postcards and photos from her trips to Hobart and Launceston... everywhere looks so beautiful...

My dream has always been to travel to NZ tho'...I doubt I'll ever do it now, but it would be my dearest travel  wish...


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 5, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I have never been to Tasmania but I have a pen-pal there in Devonport , and she always sends me postcards and photos from her trips to Hobart and Launceston... everywhere looks so beautiful...
> 
> My dream has always been to travel to NZ tho'...I doubt I'll ever do it now, but it would be my dearest travel  wish...


I have not been to New Zealand either.
It looks more beautiful than Tasmania


----------



## Shero (Dec 5, 2021)

I love Tasmania and in many ways it reminds me of some of the towns in the UK. But for breathtaking scenery, all of New Zealand is fantastic. I am still fascinated by Rotorua, here’s a video, showing how amazing it is.


----------



## Shero (Dec 5, 2021)

This is where I was born and where I learnt to surf and fall in love wth the sea


----------



## Shero (Dec 6, 2021)




----------

